
Why Cloud Computing Stinks: T-Mobile Loses User Data - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,564482,00.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This doesn't seem to say anything more than the dozen or so other submissions
about this event:

<http://searchyc.com/sidekick?sort=by_date>

------
rbanffy
It's interesting to measure damage compared to specialized news coverage.

